# Help! Hugo hates his crate!



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello all
I'm wondering if anybody could give me any advice!?
We brought Hugo home on Saturday. I thought I'd done everything right with his crate, I fed him in it and put his water there, he's got treat and toys in it.
However he just doesn't like going in it at all.
Because he's so young (not 8 weeks until Thursday) I'm not sure if it's right to expect him to sleep in it now?
The first night he howled that much and so loudly (you wouldn't think a little thing like him could make so much racket!) I ended up taking him out and I slept downstairs with him.
On Sunday and Monday he was the same. I've tried putting him in it when he's been asleep but he immediately wakes up and starts howling.
Today my friend came who is a fellow Cockapoo owner, and she says I should just persevere.
He actually fell asleep in it for ten minutes earlier, then woke up and started crying again. I know he was completely exhausted, but he just couldn't settle there.
When he comes out he's all shakey and upset.
I'm determined to give it a really good go tonight, but am worried about my son sleeping through it as he has to be up for work really early, and also my neighbour.
Any advice would be much, much appreciated!!
Thanks!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gosh that is quite young for a puppy to leave it's Mum..... As Hugo is so young I can well understand him being frightened of the crate after leaving his Mummy and siblings. There are a lot of posts on here about the pros and cons of crate training - but if you want to persevere then I would get a play pen (pets at home do them) to place the crate in, with the crate door open and the play pen door shut. BUT, with him being so obviously distressed I would personally consider sleeping in the same room as the puppy for a few days as it is so important for the little pup to feel safe and secure with his new family. 
As for the neighbours, just let them know you have a new puppy and most should be understanding. Unfortunately your son is going to have to put up with some disturbances to his sleep for the next few weeks. We've all been through it - it is tough and you will all be sleep deprived - but it will be so worth it in the end.
Good luck.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My view is they are babies who have left their home, mother and siblings for the first time and they are living with a different species who does not speak their language. They need time to learn that a crate can be a good thing and just shutting them in and leaving them to cry overnight will not do this. Far better to let him settle into his new home, so sleep downstairs with him or let him sleep upstairs with you for now. The fact that he comes out of his crate shaky and upset says it all - this is not the way to get a settled happy dog.

As Gill says if he is now that worried by the crate a play pen would be a good idea so he can be safe but please don't just leave him alone in a crate all night to cry.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor little guy. My advice would be to get a small soft travel crate for him. Place it by your bed and let him sleep there. You will get a good sleep. He will feel secure and will also get the sleep he desperately needs too. Your neighbours won't complain and neither will your son. You can sort out other sleeping arrangements later on. For now. Just give him the comfort of your presence.....if not. Send him to me.


----------



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

*My Hugo doesn't like his crate.*

Thanks for all your replies. They are so appreciated.
Playpen is just not an option. We've got a really small house and only just got room for the crate.
I've spoken to a dog behaviourist tonight too (head is spinning!!)
She said she thinks the crate is too big. And advises us to get a cat carrier.
She said she takes puppies for the police force and they go in at 6.5 weeks.
So will be getting one tomorrow. And hoping for the best!
He's absolutely adorable though. Doing really well with the housetraining, and has learnt to sit already!
He's like my little shadow. Such a lovely temperament.
So will be another night on the sofa. But I don't mind. As long as we're going in the right direction!
Thanks again to everyone who replied!
Sand.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

That all sounds very positive Sandyw52. 
Please let us know how you and Hugo get on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I honestly don't see how a dog already worried about a crate is going to be less worried in a smaller space unless you mean this will enable to pup to be sleeping with you in your room and the pup will not be shut in there until he is totally happy spending time in there?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> I honestly don't see how a dog already worried about a crate is going to be less worried in a smaller space unless you mean this will enable to pup to be sleeping with you in your room and the pup will not be shut in there until he is totally happy spending time in there?


I agree, but I though, maybe if it was soft and fluffy and beside the bed, with different connotations, it might work. You know I hate crates. Cannot understand why they suddenly became popular. For the life of me, unless you are travelling ( then get a harness) or showing your dogs, why the hell would you want a big ugly metal cage in your home. Beats me. A lovely cosy bed and a playpen ( if you absolutely have no where safe for your puppy) is really all that's needed. After all, it's your home. Not a zoo!


----------



## sophiexcoco (Aug 26, 2016)

hi, we just got a puppy as well and she is making a lot of noise from her crate. unfortunately at night it's quite difficult, but there are different things you can try; you can put a ticking clock in the same room as Hugo which reminds him of his mother's heartbeat; you could also buy a puppy milk bone, this reminds the pups of the mother's smell because they smell like her milk. In the day ive found that if Coco sleeps on my lap or on the floor first, i wait ten minutes until she is fast asleep and move her to the crate, when she wakes up in the crate i stay with her and pretend to be sleeping next to her so she has security, then once she goes to sleep, i wait five minutes and then leave her. Another thing is that in the day,make sure you aren't leaving crate in a room with no one else. if possible leave the crate in the living room where people are walking about.


----------



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Hugo's making progress!*

Hello (again)
Thanks for all the posts.
We decided on a crate for his safety on the (rare occasions for now) I have to go out. It probably is a bit big, but I got it off freecycle as we don't have lots of money!
Decided on a softly softly approach. 
When he falls asleep, or is going off, I've been putting him in the crate.
I've got 3 big teddies in it, a toy from Amazon which mimics the mum's heartbeat and vet bed on the floor, so it's nice and cosy.
I'll investigate the milk bone suggestion, thanks for that!
He's actually asleep in there now as I'm typing.
So I do feel that we're really making progress. The last thing I want to do is upset him, he's my little mate!
Thanks again! This forum is so helpful!
Sand.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would also make sure that it's dark like a den in there. I definitely used it when I needed them to be safe without me watching (taking a shower, cooking dinner). But I did find that Lexi always woke me up in the middle of the night. Beemer on the other hand would have loved to have his crate forever but he grew too big for it. I also don't make one permanent for him because we do get the occasional scorpion and I wouldn't want one to crawl on there. But he does better in a crate/den type setting. 

Now they both sleep either with me on the bed or on their beds or on the couches or the floor - whatever they feel like. I also have cleared my house in a way that there's virtually nothing they can get into within their reach (aka it's a barren undecorated home). Depending on your set up, if a crate is going to keep him safe then it's important to get him comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

